# Trek vs LeMond?



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, I am sure that this has been addressed somewhere in here before, but I can't seem to find it... What is the exact relationship between trek and LeMond? I believe that Trek manufactures LeMond, but are the frames pretty much the same with different paint? do the specs differ that much? What are the comprable models between the lines? I am really just curious, but for some reason the questions is gnawing at my brain. thanks for any responses. 


"Wish I had a witty quote to insert here"


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

Trek makes Lemond, not sure about the nature of the ownership or licensing arrangement. The bikes are definitely not the same. There are some similar models in each lineup, but for the most part they're completely different. For instance, I don't believe there are any steel or titanium Trek road bikes, and definitely no "spine" design Treks. There are some aluminum Lemonds, but they've got carbon fiber rear triangles and such, so they're not the same as say a Trek 1500 or 2100. 

jeff


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

The analogy I made this morning was that Trek is to Lemond what GM is to Saturn. Purists will point out it's not a perfect analogy, but I think you get my point. The "family" (add Gary Fisher and Klein) seem to each have unique niches. For instance, Lemond doesn't do mountain; Fisher doesn't do road. As previously noted, some of the design philosophies (the laid back Lemond Design) and materials also expand Trek's line while allowing things to be different.

At the same time, you'll find common (Bontrager) parts and back end support (warranty, etc.).


----------



## tballgame87 (May 15, 2005)

TREK AND LEMOND HAVE NO SIMILAR FRAMES AT ALL!!!!


The geometry designs between the two are completely different.

Trek is built for people with normal-longer legs and slightly shorter upper bodies.

Lemond fits people (like myself) with slightly shorter legs, and normal upper bodies, the frames are longer than Treks but not as tall (sloping top tube).

Those are the fundamental differences, there are many more, but that is the crucial difference that should help anyone deciding between the two.


----------



## gatorjp (May 22, 2006)

LeMonds are built in a factory-within-a-factory at TREK. The designs, materials are Lemond, the labor, warranty and sales are TREK.


----------

